

How to rebuild your attention span - groundCode
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/09/how-to-rebuild-an-attention-span/279326/

======
cxr344
This article distracted me for a full 5 minutes and didn't even have the
common courtesy to cover a game that could be played outside of a research
study. :(

